# My CSX Freelance Layout



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, I thought I would start a post to show the progression of my layout. Hopefully it wont take to long, less than 10 years, to finish, but are we ever completely done with a layout?

I am modeling this in modern era placed in the midwest where it is mostly flat. I will cut some of my bench work to have a stream here and there but it will mostly be flat. I may add some foam to create a hill or two along the route. It will service an ethenal plant, warehouse, fertilizer facility, and a small inter-modal yard. It will also have a small town and possibly a farm stead or 2.

Anyway, the size is 12'x18' with a 30"x8' spur in the middle. I am using Atlas Code 100 flex track with #6 and #4 Atlas turnouts with 1 Shinohara curved turnout.

I am going to be running the Digitrax Super Chief Extra DCC controller. I am planning on having 2 or 3 blocks to help with shorts.

I used 2x4 for my base, was going to use 2x3 but the 2x4 were on sale for the same price. It is 40" off the ground with 16" centers. I went with that to help keep warping to a minimum. I also painted my bench work to keep the wood from soaking up humidity in the summer. I run 2 dehumidifiers in the summer and keep the humidity level around 50%. I professional painter said by painting it would help with warping, not totally eliminate it. 

Well enough babbling and here are some first pics:

This is looking west towards the layout:










This is the East end of the yard. I know I am still laying track and marking, but it will all be straight. 










I used a Pinwheel on the east end getting into the yard to help save some space.


















Here is the yard looking from the west. I have a crossover here as well as one in another place on the layout. There are 4 runs to the pinwheel and the other 3 will be basically dead ends. The inner 2 (if you were standing inside the layout) will be the inter modal yard.










Finally here is the west end looking over the spur where the ethenal plant will go.










Just thought I would share.

Brad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats an ample space you got there. but a duck under? thats a shame IMHO, however as long as you ok with that its the only thing that matters


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

tankist said:


> thats an ample space you got there. but a duck under? thats a shame IMHO, however as long as you ok with that its the only thing that matters


Yea I debated about that for quite awhile but need the space where the duck under is for part of my grain elevator. As I get older I can make myself a stool with wheels to scoot under it. :laugh:

So far that is the downside of my layout.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Right on! I like it. I almost did the same island in the middle on mine. Ended up doing a L shape but it is growing every day. I might build a bridge to close the "L". Looks like you will have a huge yard to stage trains. Keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad,
Do you know how to check if your, Shinohara curved turnout, is DCC friendly. Most of them are not but can be converted.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Brad,
> Do you know how to check if your, Shinohara curved turnout, is DCC friendly. Most of them are not but can be converted.


I believe mine is not but it is on its way to Anton to become friendly. :laugh: 
I am a little rusty with the soldering iron right now and dont trust myself to ruin a $28 turnout. I am practicing and getting a little better on some trash pieces of track I picked up at my LHS.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad,
That's great, Anton Knows how to fix them right up! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW i hope you planning on using roadbed of dome kind. also, i would lay extruded foam (pink) on top of your surface, even if only the 0.5 inch sheet (i used 2"). will not warp, will help with sound isolation (plywood on top of frame is resonating passionately, like a guitar.) and will make it easier to cut streams and depressions in ground. after all even flattest ground is not mirror flat.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

tankist said:


> BTW i hope you planning on using roadbed of dome kind. also, i would lay extruded foam (pink) on top of your surface, even if only the 0.5 inch sheet (i used 2"). will not warp, will help with sound isolation (plywood on top of frame is resonating passionately, like a guitar.) and will make it easier to cut streams and depressions in ground. after all even flattest ground is not mirror flat.


Yea I am going to be putting cork roadbed down. I am laying out my track so I can mark it to lay the roadbed down.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good Brad. That layout is huge. I think my N scale layout will fit on that peninsula. Can't wait to see more pictures and your progress. If we keep getting all this snow you will have plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Well a small update. I did finally get the yard all put together and just need to mark it for roadbed. Going to lay the rest of the track and get it all marked before I lay any roadbed. Moving kinda slow and my fingers hurt a little putting the couplers on the rails. Tried needle nose pliers but didnt work to well for me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharp diagonal cutters between web of the rail joiners, and don't squeeze too hard. Or a small set of forceps will save on the fingers the next time!


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Sharp diagonal cutters between web of the rail joiners, and don't squeeze too hard. Or a small set of forceps will save on the fingers the next time!


Sean, I did find a pair of my smaller needle nose pliers that some how ended up in my sons play tool box, so that made it a lot easier on my fingers. 

Another small update, got some more track laid late last night, but now I may have to but off other purchases because our floor drain, that is tied to the washer and my sink upstairs, is clogged and I couldnt get it unclogged, so had to call the plumber to come and take a look at it. I am hoping that the pipe, which is under the basement floor isnt broke. What makes me think that is the water will go down very slowly but it I cant see it flow into the 3" main going out of the house. So the water is going somewhere. So I may have to have the floor busted up to lay a new run of pipe.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Update on plumbing. The drain was clogged big time. They got it out and it was $110, so not bad. Thought I was going to have to pay out the wazzoo to relay a line under my basement floor.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Well after the plumbers left yesterday afternoon, I got to laying out more track. I have almost a complete loop around the layout. I am working on my ethanol area and to day just ordered my Diesel house, ADM elevator, and my Mi-Jack lift for my InterModal yard. So I will have to put those together when they come.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

BDP said:


> Update on plumbing. The drain was clogged big time. They got it out and it was $110, so not bad. Thought I was going to have to pay out the wazzoo to relay a line under my basement floor.


We had to have our sewer line replaced last October. It was busted out by the tap in the alley.
$4200! Glad you didn't have to go through THAT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 402drvr (Nov 10, 2010)

Layoutlooks pretty cool. Just curious what your track plan looks like. Like the way the yard is setup. I seem to have trouble squeezing enough yard into one spot, how long is yours?


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

layout's lookin' good, 
having to spend $$ to fix crap around the house :thumbsdown:


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> We had to have our sewer line replaced last October. It was busted out by the tap in the alley.
> $4200! Glad you didn't have to go through THAT!!:thumbsup:


I had to replace mine a few years from the house to the sewer main, but that is only a 10' run. Mine was $1000.



402drvr said:


> Layoutlooks pretty cool. Just curious what your track plan looks like. Like the way the yard is setup. I seem to have trouble squeezing enough yard into one spot, how long is yours?


My yard is actually about 14'x36". I did a pinwheel at one end and then I had to have an easement on the other so that took an additional 3' off of it but it made it more accessible for the yard. I also have an intermodal yard and an engine house in it also.



kursplat said:


> layout's lookin' good,
> having to spend $$ to fix crap around the house :thumbsdown:


Love spending $$$ on the layout, hate it to spend it on the house. :laugh:


----------



## CNW 1518 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like you have ample room..

keep the updates coming!!


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been very busy and havent had a whole lot of time to work on it until today. I am finishing laying my cork and fastening my track down in the yard. Hopefully by next weekend it will all be down and then I can start the wiring process. I will try to get some pics up later this week.


----------

